# Very heavy breathing + behaviour changes



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, my little guy Spiff is about 5 years old now, and his health has been steadily declining. In the past few days I've been getting very worried, though.
His breathing has become very labored and I can see that it's taking quite an effort for him to inhale, which I've noticed in the past two or three days. In addition, his behavior has been changing- he's now active during the day, eating and drinking (which has been happening for the past week or so). He's also been sleeping out in the open, instead of in his hidey hole, although there has been no temperature changes.
I know he's getting up there in years, but I'm heading off to college in 10 days and I know that my family (who will be taking care of him) won't be able to recognize changes in his health or behavior. Please help! I'd like to let them know what the status of Spiff's health is, but I myself don't really know.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I would take him to the vet for a check up, especially at his age.


----------



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

Also his movement has been weird lately- he seems to have trouble staying in motion, and if he's walking around he will abruptly sit down or lay down, or only move in short bursts. If he's eating, sometimes he'll have to rest his head on the side of his food dish and it seems like he's having difficulty keeping it raised.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Definitely a vet check before you leave him in the care of others. It almost appears as if he is having heart problems. If he needs special care, best to find that out before you leave and have a plan in place. Good luck.


----------



## hedgiefleece (Jun 7, 2014)

Get him to the vet immediately once you start noticing those changes. just take him to the vet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

He needs to see a vet now and not later. The symptoms you describe are very troubling and could be indicative of congestive heart failure. Also watch for other symptoms, like does he tire easily after running hard, have you noticed him cough, or having a strange breathing sound on occasion? It can sound like a dry heave, or like they are trying to blow something stuck in their nose out.


----------



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

he was diagnosed with congestive heart failure. i got medicine to clear the fluid in his lungs and help his heart, but he only has a few days to live. all i can do now is make him as comfortable as possible and hope that his last few days here are peaceful and calm


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I grieve for your loss. I'm sure he has been a wonderful companion to you, and you to him. 
Hugs. 
Enjoy your last days as best you can. 
Mealworms for all?


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

So sorry for him, and for you. Let him go peacefully, knowing that he is loved and valued.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I am so sorry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## spikesnfluff07 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm sorry. He will rest well knowing he' s loved.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear his diagnosis. I lost a 2 year old earlier this year suddenly to congestive heart failure. The description you gave reminded me of what we saw the night she passed. For mine she was asymptomatic until the night she passed.

Help keep him comfortable and enjoy every moment you can with him.


----------

